# What kind of Ginseng seeds?



## MikeSD (May 4, 2021)

I'm looking for some land to buy, for when I retire. I'm not going to homestead or live on it, most likely. But one of the things I thought I might consider is planting some Ginseng, assuming I can find land that also fits the profile for growing Ginseng.

I see a lot of ginseng seeds for sale, just about everywhere. And they use different names or terminology. Are there more than one type of ginseng seeds? If there are, why types are better for what purpose?

What should I look for? I( will only have one shot at this. And it's just going to be a "what the hell" project.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

American ginseng, _Panax quinquefolius_ is a native American plant and what you would grow if you plant it in America.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Ginseng is very difficult to grow and get a good product. It likes shade, normally found on fairly steep north facing hillsides in wooded areas. I’d look for land where it’s known to grow wild, and reseed it there. Good luck with that, the old locals here are very secretive about where they find it.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

If you're not living there, it's likely that someone will find it and steal it. It pays pretty well.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

MikeSD said:


> I'm looking for some land to buy, for when I retire. I'm not going to homestead or live on it, most likely. But one of the things I thought I might consider is planting some Ginseng, assuming I can find land that also fits the profile for growing Ginseng.
> 
> I see a lot of ginseng seeds for sale, just about everywhere. And they use different names or terminology. Are there more than one type of ginseng seeds? If there are, why types are better for what purpose?
> 
> What should I look for? I( will only have one shot at this. And it's just going to be a "what the hell" project.


Bad choice to buy seed. You need plants that already are up and replant them. Most seeds will not come up and also takes a 2 years for them to come up. You can't plant it and just go off and leave it. If the Rabbits don't get it someone will steal it when it comes up. American Ginseng is the only one worth planting. There are companies in Canada and others that plant fields of Ginseng that is not the American type which keeps the price down on those types. There are many many different types of Ginseng around the world. I used to pick it years ago when i first retired and sold it to herb store in St. Louis. Got a very good price for it. If you sell to a local wholesale company they pay by the Pound. If you clean and dry it and sell to a retail outlet they pay by the Oz. It does take a lot of shade and a certain type of soil to grow well. There are many herbs you can plant and make good profit. However like i said before you can't just leave it and come by a few times a week.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

101pigs said:


> Bad choice to buy seed. You need plants that already are up and replant them. Most Seeds will not come up and also takes almost 2 years for them to come up. You can't plant it and just go off and leave it. If the Rabbits don't get it someone will steal it when it comes up. American Ginseng is the only one worth planting. There are companies in Canada and others that plant fields of Ginseng that is not the American type which keeps the price down on those types. There are many many different types of Ginseng around the world. I used to pick it years ago when i first retired and sold it to herb store in St. Louis. Got a very good price for it. If you sell to a local wholesale company they pay by the Pound. If you clean and dry it and sell to a retail outlet they pay by the Oz. It does take a lot of shade and a certain type of soil to grow well. There are many herbs you can plant and make good profit. However like i said before you can't just leave it and come by a few times a week.


P.S. China uses more Ginsing than any other country.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Gayle in KY said:


> If you're not living there, it's likely that someone will find it and steal it. It pays pretty well.


Some jackinape once dug up a whole 3 ft by 3 ft area on my property for bloodroot. Bloodroot is not near as valuable as ginseng.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

I planted 100 ginseng roots right behind my house, along a path in the woods. Even though I had kept an eye on it, someone stole it, probably while I was gone or asleep.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If I had any plants, there would be a fence around them and a security camera pointed at the spot. And there would be shrubs growing around them so they could not be seen unless you knew where to look.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Danaus29 said:


> Some jackinape once dug up a whole 3 ft by 3 ft area on my property for bloodroot. Bloodroot is not near as valuable as ginseng.


I have a lot of bloodroot. I don't dig it. Quinine is very good for the flu. You just have to know how to fix it and how much to take.


----------



## MikeSD (May 4, 2021)

101pigs said:


> Bad choice to buy seed. You need plants that already are up and replant them. Most seeds will not come up and also takes a 2 years for them to come up. You can't plant it and just go off and leave it. If the Rabbits don't get it someone will steal it when it comes up. American Ginseng is the only one worth planting. There are companies in Canada and others that plant fields of Ginseng that is not the American type which keeps the price down on those types. There are many many different types of Ginseng around the world. I used to pick it years ago when i first retired and sold it to herb store in St. Louis. Got a very good price for it. If you sell to a local wholesale company they pay by the Pound. If you clean and dry it and sell to a retail outlet they pay by the Oz. It does take a lot of shade and a certain type of soil to grow well. There are many herbs you can plant and make good profit. However like i said before you can't just leave it and come by a few times a week.


So where would someone buy American Ginseng, that's already growing?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

MikeSD said:


> So where would someone buy American Ginseng, that's already growing?








Ginseng seeds and ginseng rootlets for sale stratified and ready to plant ginseng seed and ginseng rootlets


High Quality Ginseng Seeds, Ginseng Rootlets, and Stratified Ginseng Seed Starter Kits



www.hardingsginsengfarm.com





DISCLAIMER; I have not bought from this company so I do not know how they treat customers. It came up in a google search.


----------

